# Who is going to the East Coast Large Scale Train Show in York?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, March 22nd is just around the corner.

I've put a request into the boss to allow me to make this trip and figured we (MLS'ers) should band together and make this a forum event.


I plan to ride the Auto Train from Florida to Lorton Va.
Leave Fl Wed 4:00pm
Arrive Lorton Va 9:30am Thursday

Anybody else planning to ride the Auto train?

So, since this will be my first time, we need someone or a group that has been to the show before to come up with suggestions for the following:

Best place to stay
A resturant to eat breakfast
A place to eat dinner.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I plan to go but as its a less than two hour drive I never spend the night


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Randy, I'm not sure if we will make it this year or not, But here is a post I made after our first time out at ECLSTS that has lots of info on food and where we stayed. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/13/aft/119874/afv/topic/Default.aspx#218429 

I guess I need to submit a vacation suggestion to the wife.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy 
I like Logans maybe 2 miles away its a steak house. you have a few in fl.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup................. Headed there on Wednesday, March 20th....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Randy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, Holiday Inn is the "Convention Hotel" Holiday Inn, York Buffet Breakfast Friday and Saturday...

Good Ribs and Steaks near the hotel... 

Smokey Bones BBQ & Grill - York more info







‎

1301 Kenneth Road
York, PA 17404

(717) 846-3760

smokeybones.com‎


Great food where most of the gang gathers..... 

Lyndon Diner more info







‎

1353 Kenneth Road
York, PA 17404

(717) 699-5523

Category:American *Restaurant*


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in, but also about 2 hours away from YORK. See you folks there!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm arriving Thursday PM and plan to leave Sunday. Staying at Holiday Inn. Hope to see you all there.

Doc


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy; 

I usually try to get to my college buddy's house in Lebanon County, PA on Thursday of that week, but it looks like I won't get into PA until Friday this year. I have other duties I attend to while I'm in PA, like tending to my family's cemetary plots, so I guess Dave L. and I will only attend on Saturday. We always enjoy the show. I usually try to bring enough cash to purchase "goodies" that I cannot get locally. 

Perhaps I will cross paths with you on Saturday. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am a returnee to G after about 10 years (and college and etc....) just getting back into it. York is only 30 min away so I plan on making my first visit.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Two carloads of us from the VGRS will be there. Some of us will be running live steam


Larry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and myself will drive 4 1/2 hrs and get there friday morning when the show opens. Friday is the best day for the show. There should be about 15 to 20 nogers ,northern ohio garden railroaders. Most of use have dinner at a place called the padock. They have good food and good prices. This will be our fifth year and we enjoy it every year. Hope to see you there pete and karen digiacomo.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, where do they run live steam at the show? 

Is it in the building with the rest of the layouts?


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

If you want to know anything and everyting about York and the surrounding area read Clem's Primer on the TCA's Eastern Division website. Rather comprehensive document.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

We'll be there bringing up the Kentucky bergade, Do you boys have any Waffle Houses in the Area ? We love our Waffle Houses.

We look forward to making some "History" this year. As History has shown us, Always wear one size larger boots when going to

Shows were you meet up with online members.







Look forward to meet-in yawl. And should you need a lession in QSI, I can help.









Jethro


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I checked the Holiday Inn listed above and Comfort Inn which I prefer to stay at. 

Holiday Inn: $139.00 per nite 2.7 miles from Show Location 

Comfort Inn: $99.00 per nite 3.8 miles from show location. 
2250 N George st 
York, Pa 17406 

Above rates are for 1 adult with AAA discount. 

For 3 nights that I'm staying, it's $120.00 I can spend on trains.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You love Waffle House? 

I always thought they were greasy spoons. 

Maybe I need to try it someday. 

Me, I live for Cracker Barrel in the morning, afternoon and even for dinner.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Waffle House is a great place to get breakfast. I have never tried them for other meals.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they can only be found as far north as Maryland


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

By TMTrains (If you want to know anything and everyting about York and the surrounding area read Clem's Primer on the TCA's Eastern Division website. Rather comprehensive document.)





Not sure what site you're talking about, but the ECLSTS site doesn't have much info at all.

The video is nice but way to generalized.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.easterntca.org/Clem's_Primer_Oct_2012.doc 

Granted this document deals with the TCA show at the fairgrounds but Clem's info on the area including lodging and food is pretty good. 
You need to sift the the TCA related info but hter's good general info about halfway through the document.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone looking at the Clem's document needs to understand it is in regards to the Oct 2012 TCA show. There is info about the York area that can be used, but don't confuse the first few pages with the March 2013 ECLSTS.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, 
here is the information about the convention Hotel. 
http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=19753 

LAO 
The Roosevelt is a great restaurant as well. Logan't is in between the convention Hotel and the Fairgrounds. It is very good. The restaurant in the Hotel has made big improvements inn the food and is reasonably priced. Don't forget 5guys. I should be arriving on Wednesday afternoon. Might go to Gettysburg first though. As hint the is a fairly good sized tran shop and a military figure shop there. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, for those that do not know, the Holiday Inn has a special show rate. 

Holiday Inn Conference Center of York, Pennsylvania 
ROUTE 74 & US 30 
2000 Loucks Rd 
YORK, PENNSYLVANIA 17408 

Hotel Front Desk: 1-717-846-9500 

$89.00 for a double occupancy. (plus taxes) 

With this double occupancy you get a 

FULL HOT BREAKFAST. 

(It is called their All American Breakfast (buffet) . They have a full restaurant and a bar. They also have an indoor swimming pool that is open year round. 

MAKE SURE YOU ASK FOR THE special rate for the East Coast Large Scale Train Show ELS is the code letters you use to obtain the show discount. 

Make sure it is NOT for the TCA Show. 

IF YOU DO an ONLINE Registration for your rooms I have been told you should use the following code ECL 

OK 

I've changed my resorvation to the Holiday Inn


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy there are no nonsmoking rms under this rate


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I just made a reservation by phone and got a smokeless room for $89.00 a nite. 

Dick, Did you try calling?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, yes, the live steaming is on Mike Moore's portable track in the building to the right of the lobby, along with the electric layouts. It is usually at the left rear of the room. 
Any sparkies interested in learning about live steam are welcome to stop by and ask questions. And, some live steam engines are usually for sale by a couple of show vendors. 

Larry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

no Randy i did it on line


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, try calling the motel and see if they have any non-smoking rooms


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, sometimes things just line up. We got the grandparents to take the baby and we will be at the show on Saturday. Hope to see you all.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Thursday thru Saturday with the SE PA Garden Railway Society as always. Long train on that layout with modern power...its probably me!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We will arrive on Wednesday night. We are staying at the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You have a booth Robby?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Mrs. Diesel and I will be there on Friday. Look for a big ugly guy and his beautiful wife. Looking forward to seeing/meeting you all there. 


-Kevin.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I always look forward to bumping into those two and getting a hearty handclasp from the lovely wife and a big hug from the gu.....or is it the other way around? 

But I'm in a quandry this year. Two weeks later I'm ticketed on the Lakeshore Limited and Empire Builder out to Seattle (one night), then the Coast Daylighter to San Francisco (four nights) and back home on the Calif. Zephyr&Lakeshore Ltd. I want to do ECLSTS, but I'm not sure I deserve this embarassment of riches. Knowing me, I'll probably flip a coin about 3 AM Friday morning then ignore it and jump in the car anyway. 

JackM


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes Randy we have a booth. This will be our 6th year at York


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy buddy ol pal!!!!! 
let me know if Ro has shells of engine parts for sale. 
Or even passenger car shells.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody, remind me to tell Marty if Ro has shells.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

That description applies to far too many of us. Any other identifying marks or tattoos, like an Alco PA on your forehead or something?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Jim- Giant full color tatoo of officer Barney Fife on my chest. I'll be sure not to wear a shirt that day! Look for me. See you there! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In looking over the ad in GRM, for this show, I don't see anything about purchasing tickets ahead of time. 

Are tickets only sold at the gate?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So,.. will some one please remind Marty he is less interested in G- these days!! ha 

Why does Marty want shells...??? 

I need a SD40 frame ... or 2... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy 
I don't beleve there sold before, only brake on cost is if you buy 2 day over 1 day tickets inside at window


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I know some people are in the hall, setting up on Thursday the 21st. 

Is there any buying and selling going on among these people that are in the hall setting up early? 

I'm familiar with TCA's guide lines for their train shows, which is that no one is supposed to do any buying or selling before the opening of the show.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Technically speaking the people setting up I dont believe are supposed to be doing any buying/selling on Thursday. I know there are 2 different types of badge for people there setting up. Layout and Vendor. Vendors are allowed anywhere in either hall, layouts only in the layout room and no access to show till it opens to the public. 


I dont believe theres any presales for tickets either so best thing is to be there early on opening day ( or be part of one of the clubs there the entire time)


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 07 Jan 2013 08:04 PM 
We will arrive on Wednesday night. We are staying at the Holiday Inn. Now I know where to find your trailer of our goodies at  Just kidding! haha


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Jan 2013 06:44 PM 
Randy buddy ol pal!!!!! 
let me know if Ro has shells of engine parts for sale. 
Or even passenger car shells. 
Marty,

I know the past 2 years he HAS had shells and such for sale but they went really fast at the beginning of the show ( i was gonna go back if i didnt spend all my $$$ in one place WHICH I DIDNT FOR ONCE!) Make sure one of us has your phone number to get specifically what your looking for or something! I'll try and remember to ask the Charlie Ro people up at the Springfield, MA show too since ill see them at the end of the month up there.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin 
see if you see any roadrailers. You guys can e-mail me for my #. 
BTY
as of the next show here in Council Bluffs Iowa Feb 1 I will have passed (finally) my 3,000 ft of track mark on the RR. Once I pick up the cases from Kidmans.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Jan 2013 08:13 PM 
Kevin 
see if you see any roadrailers. You guys can e-mail me for my #. Will do. I havent seen any Roadrailers for quite a while honestly and when i did see them the prices werent attractive at all..Id like some myself too for more trailers!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I have a brand new roadrailer set available. Please do not reply using this forum email, contact direct. 
jonathan/EMW


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here my address 
yours did not work 
[email protected]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tickets are only sold the day of the show. Get two day ticket and it's cheaper. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 08 Jan 2013 07:20 PM 
Somebody, remind me to tell Marty if Ro has shells. 
I'll do it, Randy.... I'll be there Thursday setting up as well...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While on the train, is there a place to plug my laptop in or do I have to rely on battery?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy 
on the regular train there are outlets at each seat and snackcar not sure on autotrain but should be. go to amtrack web site and check. 
I just looked and looks like all seats have outlets. o and get your food order in early


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, wouldn't want to miss the chatroom at 10pm. Good advice on the food order. 

Thanks Dick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So Randy I take it you are heading to the show. I'm still working on it. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Train tickets have been paid for and the room is booked. 

I'm goin to York!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be there thursday evening and staying at the Hampton inn. There should be about twenty of us nogers from ohio and a couple of crazy kanucts. Pete & karen digiacomo this will be our 6th time at york and love it every time.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of you going to the show Nick Ariemma runs a fund raising booth for the NCMEC. There is need for train related donations and donations of time as well. I will be donating time and rolling stock. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

Me and Lyle will be rolling in wednsday and staying at the holiday inn Looking forward to my first york as the boss 
matt


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

You are alive! 
lao


----------

